# rhinestones on drawstring bags



## Bow2Toe (Oct 17, 2012)

Im wanting to apply rhinestone transfers on drawstring bags with my heat press..any help on starting? I know nylon drawstring bags are out..what kind do I use and where can I get them?
Thanks


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Staton wholesale has them pretty cheap.


----------



## Bow2Toe (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you! What kind of bags work the best?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Most of the bags on there are denier nylon, which I've used before, but just did not use as much heat and time and they turned out fine. They also have something called denier polyester. I don't do a lot of drawstring bags. I do the canvas material bags with zipper. They are inexpensive, come in every color and have a lot of room. You just can't get the handle hot. Learned my lesson. It melts! lol


----------



## Bow2Toe (Oct 17, 2012)

thank you for all your help


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I have had no luck with nylon, bags, key rings jackets, etc. stones may stick for a little while but they will pop off over time. Also some nylon will melt in your press

Polly is fine, cotton, canvas all fine.


----------



## marksten (Jul 9, 2013)

You may just go through following links you will get more drawstring bags collections


Wholesale handbags,Rhinestones Belts,Western Purses Bags,Rhinestones Jewlery


----------

